# تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له



## salem001 (10 فبراير 2007)

تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له​
للدكتور / سيف الدين مصطفى أحمد محمد 

يعرف التآكل بأنه انهيار المنشآت الفلزية كنتيجة لتفاعلها مع الجو المحيط. 
إن الفلزات تستخدم في الحضارة الحديثة لتصنيع العديد من الأشياء سواء كانت صغيرة مثل شفرة الحلاقة مثلا او كانت كبيرة مثل الأنابيب والهياكل وغيرها. 
إن التآكل من العوامل بالغة الأهمية في الصناعات الكيماوية ، حيث أنه السبب الرئيسي للكثير من المتاعب التي تجابه عمليات التشغيل في خطوط الأنتاج لتلك الصناعات وهو غالبا المسؤول عن الأعطال وتوقف الأنتاج ، ولكن التآكل ليس لغزا غير مفهوم حيث أن للتآكل شواهد لا تغيب عن بصر أحد فلا يطالعنا يوم دون أن نراه يستشري في المنشآت الفلزية بجد ونشاط ، ويجب أن يكون معلوما أن التآكل هي عملية تلقائية طبيعية يتم فيها إعادة الفلزات من صورتها الأنتقالية الحرة إلى صورها الثابتة ( الأتحادية ، والتي كانت متواجدة عليها أصلا في الطبيعة قبل إستخلاصها) ، أي أن ألتآكل هو الطريق اللذي تستعيد به الطبيعة ما اغتصبه منها الأنسان من فلزات كذالك يكون من الواضح أنه ليس من العملي محاولة إيقاف التآكل بصفة نهائية ، وأن دور كل متصدي لعملية التآكل يتلخص في محاولة الحد من معدل وقوعه. 
وعادة يفضل دراسة هذه الأجراءات وتلك السبل في مرحلة التصميم وقبل بداية مرحلة التشييد وعلى الرغم من ذالك فإن مشكلة التآكل سوف تظهر من جديد عندما يبدأ خط الأنتاج في مرحلة التشغيل وعلى ذالك فإن كل مهتم بالتآكل لا بد أن تكون لديه من المعلومات الأساسية ما يمكنه من ملاحظة كيفية حدوثه وكيف يمكن قياس معدل وقوعه والأجهزة اللازمة لذالك وطرق فحص العينات. 
ولعل من الواجب الآن إعادة التأكيد مرة أخرى على أن كافة الفلزات والسبائك معرضة لعملية التآكل ولا توجد مادة بعينها تكون مناسبة لكافة التطبيقات والأستخدامات وفي منأى عن التآكل ، فعلى سبيل المثال فلز الذهب والمعروف بمقاومته المتميزة للتآكل الجوي نجد أنه سريع التآكل والذوبان إذا ما تلامس مع الزئبق عند درجات الحرارة الأعتيادية ، وعلى العكس من ذالك نجد أن فلز الحديد لا يتأثر بفعل الزئبق ولكنه سرعان ما يصدأ في الهواء الجوي ولكن ولحسن الحظ يوجد عادة العديد من الفلزات والسبائك الفلزية التي تستطيع أن تؤدي عملها بنجاح في أوساط محددة. 
أيضا فإن هناك العديد من الطرق المتوفرة والمعروفة الآن والتي يمكن بواسطتها السيطرة على التآكل وتقليص حجم المشكلة وسوف نشرح بعضها في هذه الحلقة العلمية. 

ولكن قبل الدخول في ذلك لنذكر أهم المساوئ الأقتصادية لعملية التآكل: 

1- ضرورة استبدال الوحدات والمعدات المتآكلة بأخرى سليمة ، وما يصاحب ذالك من فقد العديد من ساعات الأنتاج اضافة إلى تكاليف الأستبدال. 
2- فرط التصميم أي استخدام مزيد من مواد الأنشاء والتشييد عما هو مطلوب لتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية ، تحسبا من عملية التآكل وما يتبع ذالك من زيادة في كمية مواد الأنشاء والتشييد مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع تكاليف الأجهزة والوحدات كما يتطلب ذلك إقامة أساسات خاصة كي تتحمل هذه الوحدات الثقيلة وهذه بدورها تكون عالية التكاليف. 
3- ضرورة تطبيق الصيانة الدورية وهذا يتطلب تكاليف مستمرة. 
4- إيقاف الوحدات الصناعية بصفة دورية لأجراء الصيانات عليها. 
5- تداخل نواتج عملية التآكل مع المنتج الرئيسي مما يؤدي إلى نقص في قيمة المنتج النهائي. 
6- تعرض الوحدات المجاورة للدمار نتيجة انهيار الوحدات المتآكلة. 



أما المساوئ الأجتماعية فنلخصها فيما يلي: 

1- إن الأنهيار المفاجئ للوحدات الصناعية والمنشآت بفعل التآكل قد يتسبب في اشتعال النيران وحدوث الحرائق ووقوع الأنفجارات وإطلاق الأبخرة والمواد السامة مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع العديد من الأصابات والوفيات. 
2- إن تسرب المنتجات من الوحدات المتآكلة يؤدي إلى تلوث البيئة وتعرض الصحة العامة للخطر. 
3- إن اعادة بناء وتشييد وحدات جديدة بدلا من المتآكلة يستوجب استنفاذ المصادر الطبيعية لهذه الفلزات كما يتطلب استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الوقود لتصليح هذه الوحدات. 
نلاحظ أن كلا من المساوئ الأجتماعية التي ذكرناها لها انعكاسات اقتصادية أيضا. 

لنتعرف الآن على صور التآكل 

يحدث التآكل في صور عديدة ومختلفة وتنقسم هذه الصور كما يلي: 

1- حسب طبيعة الوسط الآكل: حيث ينقسم التآكل في هذه الحالة إلى مبتل وجاف ، وحسب التسمية فأنه من الضروري تواجد سوائل أو رطوبة لكي يحدث التآكل الرطب بينما لا يستوجب الجاف ذالك وعادة يحدث التآكل الجاف عند درجات الحرارة العالية أي بين الفلزات والغازات كما يحدث في بعض المداخن. 
2- حسب ميكانيكية عملية التفاعل: أي حسب المسلك اللذي تسلكه عملية التآكل وبهذا الخصوص ينقسم التآكل إلى تآكل كيميائي وإلى تآكل كهروكيميائي. 
3- حسب المظهر للفلز المتآكل: وفي هذه الحالة يتم تقسيم التآكل إلى تآكل متجانس يحدث عند السطح المتآكل كله وتآكل موضعي أو مركز وفي هذه الحالة يتركز في مساحات محددة. 
إن التقسيم الأخير أي حسب المظهر سوف يكون أكثر فائدة في تعرفنا على أساسيات التآكل ولذلك سوف نستخدم هذا التصنيف خلال هذه الحلقة العلمية للتعرف على أساسيات التآكل ، ولكن يجب علينا التمييز بين نوعين من التآكل الموضعي أحدهما يسمى بالتآكل الماكروسكوبي حيث يمكن رؤية أثر التآكل الموضعي بالعين المجردة بينما الآخر يسمى بالتآكل الميكروسكوبي والذي لا يمكن رؤية آثاره الا بالمجهر ومن أنواعه التآكل بين الحبيبات والتآكل التشققي الأجهادي.
أما بالنسبة للتآكل الماكروسكوبي والذي يرى بالعين المجردة فمن أنواعه: 
1- التآكل الجلفاني 2- تآكل البري 3- التآكل التشققي 4- التآكل التنقري 5- التآكل التقشري 6- تآكل النض الأختياري 
سوف نكتفي في هذه الحلقة العلمية بالتعرف على تآكل التنقر أما لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأنواع الأخرى من انواع التآكل فيمكنكم الأطلاع عليها عبر موقع الكلية على شبكة الأنترنت. 

يقصد بتآكل التنقر بأنه تكون نقر عميقة على سطح غير متآكل ويمكن لهذه النقر أن تتخذ أشكالا عدة حيث يكون شكل النقر هو السبب الأساسي المسؤول عن استمرار نموها ، وللحد من تآكل النقر فإن السطح يجب أن يكون متجانسا ونظيفا باستمرار.
فعلى سبيل المثال فإن السطح الفلزي النقي والمتجانس والمصقول جيدا يكون أكثر مقاومة لهذا النوع من التآكل عن ذالك السطح الذي يحتوي على بعض العيوب أو يكون خشنا وعادة ما تكون عملية تكون النقر بطيئة حيث تتطلب عدة شهور حتى يمكن رؤيتها ، لكنها دائما ما تسبب الأنهيارات الفلزية دون سابق إنذار حيث أن الحجم الصغير للنقرة وكمية الفلز الصغيرة التي يجب إذابتها حتى تتكون يجعل من العسير اكتشاف هذا النوع من التآكل في مراحله الأولى ويعد إختبار مواد الأنشاء والتشييد والتصميم بحيث تبقى السطوح دائما نظيفة هما أحسن الطرق وأكثرها أمانا لتجنب هذا النوع من التآكل. 

لنتعرف الآن على طرق السيطرة على التآكل 

أولا: السيطرة على العمليات الأنتاجية للحد من التآكل: حيث يمكن تحقيق الكثير من التوفير في تكاليف الأنتاج عن طريق تقليص معدل حدوث التآكل الذي يحدث نتيجة لفعل الكيماويات وتغير الخواص الطبيعية للمتغيرات والظروف الموجودة داخل الخط الأنتاجي. 
وهناك اربع طرق مختلفة للتغلب على التآكل وهي:- 
1- السيطرة على المتغيرات الخاصة بالعملية الأنتاجية. 
2- التصميم الهندسي الجيد. 
3- تطبيق الحمايات في مجابهة التآكل. 
4- الأختبار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد. 
ويمكن استخدام كل هذه الطرق في آن واحد في المصانع الكيماوية. 

ثانيا: التصدي للتآكل بالتصميم الهندسي الجيد: حيث أن الكثير من كلفة التشغيل يمكن توفيرها في المصانع الكيماوية بصفة خاصة بالتصدي للتآكل خلال خطوة تصميم خطوط الأنتاج والوحدات الصناعية وقبل خطوة التشييد والتنفيذ. 

ثالثا: التصدي للتآكل بالحمايات الكاثودية والآنودية: الحماية الكاثودية والحماية الآنودية طرق للتخلص أو تقليص معدل التآكل للمنشآت الفلزية وهي بالتالي تحد من تكاليف الصيانة والأستبدال وتسمح كذلك باستخدام مواد أرخص للأنشاء والتشييد، فمن المعروف أنه عندما يتآكل فلز يمر تيار كهربائي بين المساحات الآنودية والمساحات الكاثودية المتواجدة على سطح الفلز ، وأنه كلما زادت قيمة هذا التيار كلما زاد معدل التآكل ، فإذا استخدمنا دائرة كهربائية خارجية فإنه يمكننا فرض تيار إضافي على الفلز ومن ثم نتمكن من تغيير السيطرة على معدل التآكل الخاص به ، ونحن نستطيع أن نطبق تيار معاكس لأيقاف التآكل تماما ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الكاثودية) أو كماهو الحال في بعض الحالات فإننا يمكن أن نضبط من جهد الفلز المتآكل بحيث يبقى الفلز معرضا للتآكل ولكن بمعدل أقل لأنه يكون على هذه الصورة سلبيا ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الآنودية) ، وكلا الطريقتين شائعتين تماما في التطبيقات التجارية والصناعية كطرق ناجحة للحماية من التآكل. 

رابعا: التصدي للتآكل الفلزي بالتغطيات: إن التغطيات الفلزية والغير عضوية هي من التغطيات الشائعة للسيطرة على التآكل ويتوقف اختيار نوع التغطية على كل من الوسط الآكل وطريقة التطبيق ونوع الفلز المراد تغطيته إضافة إلى نوع الترابط بين الفلز المغطى والتغطية نفسها. 
إن التغطيات هي أكثر الطرق المستخدمة شيوعا للتصدي لعملية التآكل الفلزي حيث يتلخص عمل التغطيات في الحد من عملية التآكل الفلزي في أنها تقوم بعزل الفلز عن الوسط الآكل كلية أو أنها تؤخر حدوث التفاعل بين كل من الفلز المراد تغطيته والوسط الآكل.
وحاليا توجد المئات من أنواع التغطيات والكثير منها عبارة عن خلائط من مكونات مختلفة وبنسب مختلفة لتحقيق خصائص معينة وتباع تحت أسماء تجارية مختلفة أيضا.
وتصنف التغطيات إلى ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة على النحو التالي: 
1- التغطيات الفلزية : ومن أشهرها الرش الفلزي ، التكسية ، الطلاء الكهروكيميائي 
2- التغطيات غير العضوية : حيث يتم تغطية الفلزات بطبقة من الخزف أو الزجاج عن طريق صهرها على سطوح الفلزات بقصد حمايتها من التآكل.
3- التغطيات العضوية. 

وأخيرا يمكن التصدي للتآكل بالأختيار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد: حيث أنه من وجهة النظر الفنية البحتة فإن مشكلة التآكل يكمن في استخدام مواد للأنشاء والتشييد أكثر مقاومة له ، وفي كثير من الأحيان يعد هذا الأتجاه بديل اقتصادي عن استخدام مواد أقل مقاومة للتآكل مع تطبيق طرق الحماية المختلفة. 

وفي الختام نذكر بأن تآكل المعادن يسبب خسائر جسيمة في الأقتصاد العالمي تقدر بالمليارات سنويا ، إذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت والماكينات المعدنية ، لذلك يجب التصدي له بالطرق التي ذكرناها سابقا.

وهذا المصدر/http://www.mtc.edu.sa/departments/show.php?MainID=41&SubjectID=262
وللأمانة الموضوع منقول للفائدة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم/ salem001


----------



## أحمد كي (25 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ونفع بعلمك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

